# Topsail fishing in August ???



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

I am headed to Topsail in August on a family trip. Not my choice of month for fishing the coast, but I'll be there, so i will be fishing some. Anybody know what I can do there that time of year to catch something ? I have a boat I can drag down if that will help, to fish the sound side. I have never even been on the island before, so I am as green as it gets there. 

Thanks

Fishhook


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Ill be there the first week of August. You could probably go out in on the sound side and get some trout/flounder/pups. I always fish the jolly roger pier on the south end. There are always stray trout and drum. And the blues will still be running.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, do you know if the kings are still around that time of year ? 

Fishhook


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if they are still around but the king fishermen will be there. I don't usually see them pull up too many in August.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

fishhook


----------



## Krustation (Jul 31, 2008)

*Topsail fishing in August*

I have been traveling down to Topsail around the last week of August just before Labor Day each year for about the last 4 years. Brought the poles after the first year testing the piers. Have had good luck with a real mixed bag. Spanish, Blues, Trout, Drum, mostly fishing the Seaview pier in North Topsail. Have wandered into other areas like under the 128 bridge, the New River inlet and up river a bit. By the Surf City bridge in the evening for Ladyfish. Tried the Surf with Blues keeping the kids happy. I really don't care if I catch anything, I'm on vacation after all.  Even if the fish don't cooperate, it's better than working opcorn::beer::fishing:


----------



## weldray (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll Be at topsail lastweek julyand first week aug. Surffished N.J. 40yrs never thisfar south. I know its not primetime but as faras poles I tought about a light 9 and a med. 10 for sharks at night . any ideas?


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

if your fishing for sharks in the surf you might want a heavier/ longer rod to get the bait out. dont use light tackle either.


----------

